# atlas e-z seal



## karis66 (Jan 18, 2007)

i have this atlas jar it stands3 3/4 tall base is 3 6/16 in wide.
 i believe it has a dimple neck seal.tried looking it up in the red book 9 but can't find it      first line        -ATLAS-
                          E-Z  SEAL

 Bottom   ''ATLAS
                     10
                 E-Z
                SEAL
                   B
 TRADE MARK REG....
 Thanks for any help will try to post a pick


----------



## jarsnstuff (Jan 21, 2007)

From your description, it looks as though you have a Redbook #121 half pint.  On the base, the number after "Atlas" is simply a mold number and Redbook uses the number 4 here only as an example.  Value varies from $6 to $75 depending on the color.  You'll find that Atlas jars aren't nearly as well documented as Ball jars.  There are only a handful of collectors who concentrate on Atlas jars versus a whole bunch of Ball jar collectors.  Happy collecting! -Tammy


----------

